# Differences between Garrett GT28R and GT28RS(Disco Potato)



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

How to they compare to each other, besides the fact the GT28R is a hell of a lot cheaper than the RS? Or do I have my info tottaly screwed up?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

from what I've read the gt28r is the disco potato. Then theres a gt28(t-28) that uses a t25 turbine housing and a t3 compressor
with the t25 bb center section. The newer gt28r uses a daul bb center section and improved turbine housing.

The rs must be a different trim? 

I did the math for matching and the gt28r will work with a ga but at around 3k rpms it'll be just to the left of the surge line for all boost levels. If this means its on the large side maybe one with a size smaller turbine a/r? I really can't say though.


----------

